# Rocket Appartamento & Eureka Mignon



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally got a new set up.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Love it. Got the same rocket as well. What make are those cups?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

GengisKhan said:


> Love it. Got the same rocket as well. What make are those cups?


ACME cups ?


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

This is the machine I'm most likely going to go for. It's one of the smallest around and looks amazing.

Keep us updated with your progress, especially paired with the grinder. O was looking at more expensive grinders.


----------



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> This is the machine I'm most likely going to go for. It's one of the smallest around and looks amazing.
> 
> Keep us updated with your progress, especially paired with the grinder. O was looking at more expensive grinders.


If if I had a choice of purchasing again, I'd get the Appartamento but I'd try get a Rocket grinder, or something with bigger burrs than the Mignon, but at the moment I'm shy for space.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

tjgreenbank said:


> ACME cups 


thanks mate


----------



## emrehan (May 8, 2017)

Great looking machine...


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

That looks great - this is the set up i'm most likely to get - how are the grinder and machine performing together?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

very nice


----------



## fosterjacob (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice Set up ! Can't decide if I want a Sage Oracle or Rocket! Different I know, but do I go Super Automatic or Semi Automatic?? Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Think you might need to wear sunglasses inside, that is one shiny setup my friend enjoy


----------



## 387ena (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks great ....


----------



## robbo1981 (Aug 3, 2017)

Lovely machine. Top of my shopping list I think. Thinking of Zenith grinder, though.


----------



## mlambton (Jul 30, 2017)

I like your set up too. i have just bought a Eurika Mignon and am considering Rocket appartmento or the ECM Barista (german made). How have you got on with your combo..id love to hear


----------

